# Angel fish with spiky fins..?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Today I noticed one of my baby angel fish with the two front fins.. not sure what its called the two flappers on the side near the mouth..

it seems spiky looks almost like crowntail bettas fins..

is there fin rott or something?

All my other angels look normal.. but this one is different I haven't really noticed when I bought it..3 weeks ago..


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

They are called pectoral fins. The other angelfish maybe be bullying this one and what they do is nip/bite at each others fins. Keep the water clean and monitor it. Separate the affected angel and treat it if needed.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Separated.. seems like they were establishing a pecking order...


----------

